# For the Scout LT tube shooting.



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey this works, so far! I am keeping a close eye on wear of the tube at the clamp. I could put a tube protector in there. Dunno if I'll need it. Single 2040 for 6mm steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I always wrap mine around like was recommended in this video for the original flip clips; details start at around 2:30 mark of the video.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I always wrap mine around like was recommended in this video for the original flip clips; details start at around 2:30 mark of the video.


Okay I see that. So with a single tube the tube gets clamped twice. I'm on it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love single tubes and the Scout LT.

In the end I just out my tubes in tabs with a cuff.

I know it takes some of the convenience out of the whole process... so I make 2 or 3 when I making sets.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I love single tubes and the Scout LT.
> 
> In the end I just out my tubes in tabs with a cuff.
> 
> I know it takes some of the convenience out of the whole process... so I make 2 or 3 when I making sets.


Okay. This makes more sense to me honestly. Clapping a looped tube set is understandable to loop around the bolt and clamp accordingly. I just took a single and looped around the bolt and clamped it at essentially two spots on the tube, but the stress on the tube is still at the active end. Yea. Tabs for single tubes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> I love single tubes and the Scout LT.
> 
> In the end I just out my tubes in tabs with a cuff.
> 
> I know it takes some of the convenience out of the whole process... so I make 2 or 3 when I making sets.


*Pat - do the cuffs slip? I'm guessing if they do, they just become tighter on the tabs. Please fill this gap in my understanding - what benefits do leather tabs contribute to this situation ... elastic minds want to know. *


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I love single tubes and the Scout LT.
> ...


Yea. I want to know too! What is the origin story of what I used to call 'gypsy tabs' before I was politically corrected by an actual gypsy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I clamp my 1632 tube directly into my D1 just the way you showed the picture of. Never had any wear or breakage at the clamp Point in 9 months of shooting. I think it'll work just fine just the way it is he will not break prematurely or break at the clamp point.

Cheers


----------

